# ClearSpan, anyone ever assemble one of these?



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I am pricing the foundation and assembly of one of these fabric covered buildings.

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...ony_wall_buildings_3;e176d41f_PB00830R4G.html










The foundation estimate is easy, I'm trying to get a grip on the man hours needed to assemble the rest of it.

I'm thinking 3 men, 5 days and a man lift for the week.

Does that sound like a reasonable amount of time?
Any tips, tricks, short cuts, or things to be aware of when working these type structures?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

If you get the job, let me know how it goes. I am thinking of getting one of those to store all my rough cedar out of the weather.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Different brand, but very similar construction. And the size was only 12x20 on a PT plank anchored to the ground, no pony wall. Assembled the frame and installed the fabric, myself and a helper, under 8 hours including end walls.

A few years back we did another of the same size. As I recall it was a 3 man team for a day. On both, the height was workable from a step ladder. 

Hope that helps.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I always wondered how much that tarp weighed.
The frame etc., would be a piece of cake, but trying to lift a huge tarp...I don't know.


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

If your 3 men / 5 days includes your foundation work then you're pretty close, maybe even a little high. 3 guys should have the frame bolted together and the tarp on in a day and a half, especially with a lift. Piece 'o cake.

Something for you / your homeowner to think about: If you can build it as a portable structure (i.e.; not physically tied to the footing), in some jurisdictions that will equate to no taxes. Around here, we pour a footing then bolt the building itself to K-blocks (concrete highway dividers) stacked 2 or 3 high. Cheap, easy, lasts forever, and no surprises when you get the tax bill.

ETA: As far as putting it together, they're not that big a deal. Most important for me is to lay out all your pieces in order, and lay out / seperate all your fasteneners. After you get started, you should figure out pretty quick what everybody needs to be doing to keep it flowing.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

I'll mention to the property owner about the tax implications.

XJCraver > you must have one heck of a crew. I don't think we could get it done in 5 days.

I'm looking at:

Dig and pour footing = 1 day

Set forms and pour wall = 1 day

Strip forms, clean all that crap up, maybe get some layout work done = 1 day

I'm at 3 days and haven't yet opened the crates.

I have 26 base plates that require 4 anchor bolts each. 5 minutes per anchor is 8.6 hours of non stop drilling. 

Each rafter is 5 pieces that need to be assembled and screwed together.

Height will be over 16 feet, cross bracing, strap anchors......

Seems like a lot to complete in 2 days.

Maybe I'm over complicating it.

I think I'll give the customer a "best case/worst case" type of bid and see what he thinks.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey farmtek is about an hour from me.

I have only assembled a 12x30 or something about that. We through it together in a day. We didn't bolt it down we set the poles right into the wet concrete. It was a floating slab with rat footing.

Cole


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I assembled a 14x35 (approx i cant remember exacr demensions)

Different brand though

Assembling frame and ancoring into cement took a day with 2 guys 

Putting cover on w/doors figure another day with 2 guys..


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

tgeb said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I'll mention to the property owner about the tax implications.
> 
> ...


 

With all that footing/foundation work wouldn't a pole barn make more sense. It's a lot more permanent unless this is going to be a greenhouse.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

TimNJ said:


> With all that footing/foundation work wouldn't a pole barn make more sense. It's a lot more permanent unless this is going to be a greenhouse.


It's not up to me.

This guy has had this "building" in storage for a couple years. No one else wants to deal with it apparently. he has called a few guys, so he says.

He wants it built.....I'll build it. 

I just don't want to loose my shirt doing it....my shirts ain't cheap... 

thanks, tim


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I did one, 16x28 or so, also from farm tek took a half day for 3 guys to do the frame, only on asphalt, so we had to hammer in long stakes, and a few hours to for the curtain. We had to return and install batten boards to tie down the bottom of the curtains, add another 2 hours for that. So we were a long day for 3 guys. 

A cordless impact makes short work of the frame work, as the tappers jump in easier than with a drill. Pick a calm day for the curtain,

I think the supplier offered us a ball park on manhours for novices, maybe a call to them might help.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

We did a 30x50 Gothic arch greenhouse that was built on a poured wall. Took us 4.5 days with four guys. But we were novices and it was the late fall (read: 4 inches of mud and muck). Logistics sucked (vans were parked 300ft away) and it was cold.

If we did it again, I'm guessing 3 days start to finish. This does NOT include the concrete.


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

tgeb said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I'll mention to the property owner about the tax implications.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I missed the part about pouring walls, that would add a day and a half for sure.

When we do these (and I'm not an expert for sure, but have done a couple), we trench an 8" footing and fill it full of concrete, then come back the next day and set the K-blocks. Two guys along with the truck driver/crane guy setting the blocks, and the 3rd guy laying out and assembling the frame (helps to have a big open area for this, there is alot of hardware). Once it's all laid out and blocks are set, it's just a matter of bolting it together and standing it up. You should/could have it all bolted together and ready to stand in half a day no proiblem.

Use wedge bolts for your anchors, and buy a new bit. I'd say 5 mins. per anchor plate is more likely than 5 mins. per hole. At least, if it took me 5 mins. to drill a hole, I'd be buyin' a better hammer drill. 

Good luck with it, and let us know how it goes. If nothing else, it should be a fun learning experience for you and your guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I appreciate all the responses.

I do have a couple pretty decent rotary hammers, with new bits...I still can't quite see 4 holes and 4 anchors installed in 5 minutes. But ......I don't do that every day. * :smile:

As far as some of the other pointers, I do have a cordless impact, probably will get a second one if this comes through, and employ an electric 1/2" impact I already have to set the bolts.

I'm going to run some numbers, be up front with the guy and let him know that I have no idea how long it will take. We'll do what we do, which is move ahead at the best pace possible. Lay out the different scenarios and....."it is what it is."


*I participated in the Hammer Challenge, maybe the guys should start a "Hammer Drill Challenge"


----------



## NjNick (Jan 14, 2009)

Ive never installed on of these, but in regards to anchoring the base plates, like XJCraver said, 1 floor mounted base plate anchored in 5 minutes should be no problem especially if using wedge anchors. BTW, this doesnt include any type of lay out. Im assuming the plate it layed out, just drill and set.

1 minute drilling each hole ( assuming 1/2" or 5/8" hole) and 1 minute to hammer in all four anchors a few wrench turns.


Good luck with the job


----------



## blast4cash (Jan 27, 2010)

That shouldnt be a problem in that time frame. Did a 70'x200' on 10' 6x6 20' to peek two guys about 6 days and that wasnt killing ourselves. Get a scissor lift you can set the trusses on that and work both ends to put up bracing at the same time.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

I have been eyeballing those FarmTek greenhouses for a while now and wondered how difficult they where to assemble. I would like to cover our 50'x150' Prawn _(freshwater shrimp)_ pond and get a couple more months on the grow out season. Once the water temp. gets below 60 degrees they die.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MO-Shrimp/200900683312250


----------

